# EC90 Zero Seatpost Hardware



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know the size of the hardware on the EC90 Zero seatpost?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe they're m4 bolts. 

you can always get aftermarket Ti hardware from Ebay or originals from Easton.


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

CleavesF said:


> I believe they're m4 bolts.
> 
> you can always get aftermarket Ti hardware from Ebay or originals from Easton.


I found the Ti hardware on Ebay a few days ago.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone used these Ti bolts from Amazon.com: Titanium Ti Bolts for Easton Seatpost EC70 EC90 ZERO: Sports & Outdoors ? 
They are shipped from China.

Would you buy them or not? I'd like to shave some weight (yes I'm a weight weenie  ) but I don't want to ruin my carbon seat post.


----------

